# Tu as un coeur luisant



## Startinov

Bonsoir, 

Comment dire en italien la phrase suivante : 

" Tu as un coeur luisant "

?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Startinov. 
Tu devrais fournir le contexte et ta tentative.


----------



## Startinov

Un ami sur Twitter vient de publier un statut où il exprime sa compassion pour les proches des victimes d'un attentat j'aimerais lui dire : cela dénote ton coeur luisant.

Je pense à quelque chose comme ça :

_"*Cela* indica *ton* cuore bellezza "_


----------



## Necsus

Bon, je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que tu exactement veux dire avec 'luisant', il serait 'brillante' en italien. 
Peut-être 'un cuore buono/nobile' (bon/noble)?


----------



## itka

Mais Startinov, qu'est-ce que c'est un "coeur luisant" en français ? Je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire... L'interprétation de Necsus serait aussi la mienne, mais comment traduire un mot qu'on ne comprend pas ?


----------



## Fooler

Si _luisant _a quelque chose à faire avec ça Un coeur gros comme ça ; Bugé ? : Euphoria • Flyff World alors je dirais 

Hai un cuore veramente grande 
Il tuo cuore è segno di grandezza


----------

